# FreeBSD on SunFire x2270 M2



## busyboy (Mar 10, 2011)

hi,

I'm running FreeBSD AMD64 on SunFire-2270 M2 server with

```
root@volvo ~# sysctl -a | egrep -i 'hw.machine|hw.model|hw.ncpu'
hw.machine: amd64
hw.model: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5620  @ 2.40GHz
hw.ncpu: 8
hw.machine_arch: amd64
root@volvo ~# sysctl -a | egrep -i 'hw.phy'
hw.physmem: 17156022272
root@volvo ~#
```

Now coming to my question:

I have installed mysql-5.5 using ports with InnoDB. 

Mysql is not behaving as per expectations and performance is slow. All processes being shown in '*top*' command output as in state of 'ucond'. I'm sorry for that but I don't have any idea what this ucond does mean.


```
last pid: 87981;  load averages:  0.00,  0.00,  0.00 up 2+03:27:40  18:56:12
63 processes:  1 running, 62 sleeping
CPU:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  0.0% system,  0.0% interrupt,  100% idle
Mem: 2273M Active, 5333M Inact, 1498M Wired, 504K Cache, 1646M Buf, 6745M Free
Swap: 30G Total, 30G Free

  PID USERNAME   PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE   C   TIME   WCPU COMMAND
52349 mysql       44    0  5607M  2267M ucond   2   2:28  0.00% {mysqld}
52349 mysql       44    0  5607M  2267M ucond   7   0:35  0.00% {mysqld}
52349 mysql       44    0  5607M  2267M ucond   0   0:26  0.00% {mysqld}
52349 mysql       44    0  5607M  2267M ucond   0   0:17  0.00% {mysqld}
52349 mysql       44    0  5607M  2267M ucond   7   0:06  0.00% {mysqld}
  973 root        44    0 12096K  4096K select  6   0:01  0.00% sendmail
87860 root        44    0 38104K  5472K select  5   0:01  0.00% sshd
52947 root        44    0 85080K  7856K select  6   0:01  0.00% httpd
52349 mysql       44    0  5607M  2267M select  0   0:01  0.00% {initial thread}
52349 mysql       44    0  5607M  2267M ucond   2   0:00  0.00% {mysqld}
52349 mysql       44    0  5607M  2267M ucond   2   0:00  0.00% {mysqld}
52349 mysql       44    0  5607M  2267M ucond   2   0:00  0.00% {mysqld}
52349 mysql       44    0  5607M  2267M ucond   4   0:00  0.00% {mysqld}
52349 mysql       44    0  5607M  2267M ucond   1   0:00  0.00% {mysqld}
52349 mysql       44    0  5607M  2267M ucond   2   0:00  0.00% {mysqld}
52349 mysql       44    0  5607M  2267M ucond   1   0:00  0.00% {mysqld}
52349 mysql       44    0  5607M  2267M ucond   4   0:00  0.00% {mysqld}
  984 root        44    0  7952K  1616K nanslp  0   0:00  0.00% cron
52349 mysql       44    0  5607M  2267M ucond   0   0:00  0.00% {mysqld}
52349 mysql       44    0  5607M  2267M ucond   0   0:00  0.00% {mysqld}
```


Any comment please.


----------

